# MRTG with Perl script

## Rooney

I have a vdsl modem which doesn't support snmp so I have managed to get a Perl script which extracts the line stats it output the information like below.

mul:20000 mdl:58852 ul:19401 dl:54550

Am I able to use this raw data in an mrtg graph

----------

## Princess Nell

Yes, look at the mrtg config reference at http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg/doc/mrtg-reference.en.html, "External Monitoring Scripts". It describes which output is expected by mrtg.

----------

